# Making good of a bad situation



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey wanted us to bid putting the fixtures in their DIY bathroom remodel, but we told them that we wouldn't do it without completely redoing the DWV system. 

Here is day one. 

Also, there is a pic of the water line out of the well tank. Radiator hose to what appears to be a flexible gas connector. Sheesh...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That has to be some of the worst hackery we have seen on here, I think
I need a drink.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

whoa ! thats ghetto !


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> That has to be some of the worst hackery we have seen on here, I think
> I need a drink.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


What is this the legal drinking age out there in the swamp, Mrs. Pissy?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> What is this the legal drinking age out there in the swamp, Mrs. Pissy?


There's a legal drinkin' age?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't ya just love those. But the worst part is they worked for the last how many odd years. I can barely count how many showers I've seen hooked up with garden hose and hose clamps, radiator hose drains, etc but they all worked for a while at least


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> There's a legal drinkin' age?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Don't get smart-alecky with me, Mrs. Pissy.

FWIW, it would be a shame to see you pickle your brain and your liver like I have before you've even lived.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Don't get smart-alecky with me, Mrs. Pissy.
> 
> FWIW, it would be a shame to see you pickle your brain and your liver like I have before you've even lived.


I meant in a joking way, I never had a drink, and won't till I legally can, and still probly won't drink.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> I meant in a joking way, I never had a drink, and won't till I legally can, and still probly won't drink.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Ha, age limits never stopped me and my friends. Someone always had a older brother, uncle, cousin or whatever. :thumbup:

As for the work in the pictures, well, sucks is a good word. I like the way the clean up was headed.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

True craftsmanship there!:laughing:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

We get fed beer in bottles with nipples right after we're born up here.

Anyhow, nice mess you've got to fix there. That'll keep you busy for a couple hours...


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

come on! It's not that bad lol


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Don't get smart-alecky with me, Mrs. Pissy.
> 
> FWIW, it would be a shame to see you pickle your brain and your liver like I have before you've even lived.


Wha? He's gonna live??


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

At least I used heat trace... right guys!?! :Whistling2:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow guys, really relevant stuff you've got to say there...drinking age...thanks for that...

As far as the job goes(which is what this thread is about), the funny thing is that it didn't really work. The two long runs of 3" ABS weren't hung at all, unless you count the rock ledge that supported the 90. So, both of those runs had huge dips that were filled with waste always. The first pic shows the worst spot. That Fernco was at the bottom of a dip. To the right was where the drain goes out through the foundation.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

At least there is enough room in the basement to work, not a little tiny crawlspace. See any rats?


----------

